# 04 spec-v hotshot header?



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

i just oredered my new hotshot header from southwest auto works good buy 340.00 shipped my question is how bad will this sound with the stock muffler ? should i waite on the install till i get a catback. iv done quite a few searches on the toppic im just not wanting the 1.7 honda noise i here around the house all the time . any advice would be great


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

wait till you get the catback.. it will sound like ass otherwise.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

indeed.


----------



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

thanks for the advice i guess ill hang it up in the shop for a while till i can get a catback purchased. :thumbup:


----------

